# shark!!



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

this was found yesterday near the port in Jávea - most reports are saying that it was dead when found - another was found just up the coast off Denia, the previous day

apparently it's a basking shark, so not dangerous....

Hallan en Jávea el segundo tiburón de la semana en la comarca


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> this was found yesterday near the port in Jávea - most reports are saying that it was dead when found - another was found just up the coast off Denia, the previous day
> 
> apparently it's a basking shark, so not dangerous....
> 
> Hallan en Jávea el segundo tiburón de la semana en la comarca


Not dangerous, but could give you a heart attack...


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Wow! it is quite big, can you imagine what people would think if they saw just its dorsal fin while out for a swim, panic I think.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> this was found yesterday near the port in Jávea - most reports are saying that it was dead when found - another was found just up the coast off Denia, the previous day
> 
> apparently it's a basking shark, so not dangerous....
> 
> Hallan en Jávea el segundo tiburón de la semana en la comarca


Sharks that are dangerous are in the Med, but they are usually in the warmer parts such as off the coast of Malta or that region. There was a bad incident a few years ago at Tarifa when a shark took a big bite out of someone's surf board. There are sharks pretty much everywhere, though most are harmless. Even in the English Channel there are numbers of sharks. The guy I used to go fishing with caught a 60lb Tope in the English Channel.

I have been swimming off the coast of Corfu many years ago. Close to me there were fish jumping out of the water. That is a good sign a predator is about but it could have been anything. However, the worst I've seen near Malaga was smaller than a sardine!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

When I saw the thread title, I thought it was a warning about another time-share scam.


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

The perception that all 'Sharks' are dangerous is sadly all too common. Granted if you saw that beauty swimming along close to where you were in the water you would likely die of heart-attack as most folk wouldnt know a Basking Shark from a Bull Shark until it came up and bit you. 

I was once swimming in Cornwall when a huge 'Basking Shark' joined me, I promptly had a knipshen and had to be pulled out of the water by a passing fishing boat. They kindly informed me I was in greater danger from the currents that lurk beneath the water than Mr Shark, however for some time I was not convinced. 
Fact is the sheer thought of it much less the actual fact of sharing the water with it scared the pee out of me, literally. Which turned out to be the last thing you should do in the water when a toothed shark with a penchant for human flesh is around. Thankfully 'Basking Sharks' eat 'zooplankton, small fish and invertebrates' and not silly teenage girls with far too vivid an imagination than was good for her.


----------



## JaneyO (Sep 24, 2012)

I lived in Cornwall for 18 years and sharks of various species were not an unusual sight. The basking sharks do tend to come into shallower water than some of the others. I once found myself swimming alongside one very close into the beach at Porthcurno, yes I did beat a very hasty retreat even though I knew what it was, they're BIG! I personally think sharks have a very bad press and deserve more respect than they get, they are amazing and beautiful creatures. Mind you I'm going to Australia in the Autumn so might not be saying the same thing there!


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

That is a monster! Poor thing. Hope it died of natural causes and not target practice


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

fourgotospain said:


> That is a monster! Poor thing. Hope it died of natural causes and not target practice


hello you!

no-one's saying why it died - but apart from the one off Denia the day before there has apparently been one near Moraira too

I knew that there are sharks in our waters but it's the first time I can remember so many 'ashore' so close together


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

Maybe the weather/currents/hail(?!) has brought them in. They'll be following a plankton bloom of some kind I would imagine...

Hello yourself! Finally life has calmed down a bit


----------



## Barmyblue (May 30, 2013)

The UK does have a few year round resident sharks such as Basking, Porbeagle and the most common being Tope and dogfish, we do also get a few of the more well-known variety such as Mako and Blue sharks but these are mainly seasonal.
I have seen a basking shark up close while deep sea fishing and I must admit it got us all excited at first when we saw the dorsal fin.

BB


----------

